# First completed N Scale Structure!



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I just finished my first N Scale structure for the layout my son and I are building. I picked this little kit up at my LHS for about $12. It is a Heljan kit, #605, the Firehouse.  Overall the kit was well made, the instructions are basically just an exploded view of the completed building so you have to figure things out a little but it all goes together pretty intuitively. 

I painted the parts prior to assembly, for the brick I painted the areas white first, then dry brushed on two different shades of brown and red to try and get to a reasonable brick color. I then washed all the areas with a black wash to bring out details. After that I dry brushed the brighter red color over the brick to bring out a little more highlights. The chimneys were treated with charcoal dust and then the entire model was sprayed with Dullcote.

Any suggestions or tips for my next building are greatly appreciated!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Well done...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's really good. The extra darkness of the chimneys is very realistic.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice, better than my first attempt. 

Magic


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent job on the weathering ... nice aged tones!

Maybe consider adding a light over the front door, a flagpole over a window, a coiled hose on the wall, etc. ... to add some extra life to the building?

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Nathans_Dad (Dec 5, 2013)

Excellent ideas! Is there a place to purchase those sorts of accessories or is it something people just use parts from other kits for?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Walthers would have small detail parts. But, I'd think you'd have more fun making your own. Bent wire and button or cap for light. Green insulated wire for hose. Print out your own flag. You get the idea. Maybe a custom town name sign. Have fun with it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice, now all you need a few fire trucks and a dalmatian dog. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

